
Stop Lying About Tesla's Autopilot Crashing Your Car - t23
http://jalopnik.com/stop-lying-about-teslas-autopilot-crashing-your-car-1780908237
======
mpbm
Technically, even if the vehicle logs do show the accelerator pedal being
commanded to 100%, that doesn't necessarily mean the driver actually pushed
the pedal. The computers inside the car are capable of commanding the
accelerator too. They'd have to rule out a glitch which got mistakenly logged
as user input. They probably can, I dunno. I think accelerator pedals use
hall-effect sensors so a readout directly from the magnetic sensor should be
impervious to glitches.

